# OK, Zig Zag is out. Anyone try the Unicender?



## Sunrise Guy (Apr 25, 2013)

Let me know if you have, and how you liked it. I was set to buy the ZZ and then it failed. Make sure you read the statement on the Petzl site: SAFETY ALERT: Stop use Petzl ZIGZAG mechanical Prusik | Petzl


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow I was thinking the other day if I trusted biners as much as them old steel snaps I used for decades. Maybe old school has it's advantages ! I still use my gri gri and biners though


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 25, 2013)

I was planning on buying a Unicender at TCIA Expo last November. No one had one for sale there. And then I saw Petzl's Zigzag dog and pony booth, and decided to abandon the Unicender. Bulldog OAR looks good too. I don't like the fact that some wear points on the Uni are aluminum (?) and it has to get rebuilt periodically. Especially since my ropes don't get washed often enough.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a Uni. Don't really care for it. Only time I use it is if I SRT off the Wraptor. Not smooth enough to make me happy. I'm pretty fat. I think that makes a difference. Lighter =smoother. 
Phil


----------



## Erwin (Apr 25, 2013)

i have one for couple years. tried hard to use it since I liked the shinny toy. The love of 1st sight relationship did not work out however. It's only good for entering the tree using single rope, useless for limb walking since the rope can not slide through it at all. I guess taht I bought an expensive rope grab!


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Apr 25, 2013)

uni sucks wears out to fast...getta spidar jack if you wanna go mechanical.....nothing beats the hitch though well spidarjack is super smooth


----------



## Erwin (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, I went back to Sportjack


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Apr 29, 2013)

*OK, so let's hear about the Spiderjack 2.1---*

What can you tell me about this little guy? It has no panic function, I've read, so how is the descent speed controlled? If you let go of the unit during descent, I suppose you crash and burn, right? I've been a Blake's guy for too many years to remember so this is a big step for me. If I'm popping for over three bills, I want to make sure it's worth it. Any and all info is greatly appreciated.


----------

